# [installation] apres le reboot; des messages d'erreurs

## b_52globemaster

bonsoir

voila je suis en train d'installer la gentoo:) j'ai termine d'installe lilo je dois rebooter et lorsque  le pc se reenclenche voici ce que je recoit

```

*Mounting proc at /proc....                                            [ok]

*starting devfsd...                         

started device management daemon v1.3.25 for /dev     [ok]

*activating (possible)swap...                                         [ok]

*Remounting root filesystem read-only(if necessary)      [ok]

*cheeking root filesystem...

fsck: fsck.xfs: not found

fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.xfs for /dev/ROOT       [ok]

*Remounting root filesystem read/write...                      [ok]

[color=red]*[/color]you need to set /etc/hostname to valide hostname

*setting hostname to local host...                                       [ok]

*calculating module dependencies......                                [ok]

*cheking all filesystems

fsck.ext2: No much file or directory while trying to open /dev/BOOT

/dev/BOOT:

the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem .If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem(and no swap or ufs or something else ), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might trying e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

[color=red]*[/color]fsk could not correct all errors, manual repair needed         [!!]

 

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup):

```

le shell refuse le mot de passe qque j'ai predefini au debut avec la commande passwd  :Embarassed:  (desole si il y ades erreurs  dans le code je l'ai recopie a la main)

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/ROOT
> 
> /dev/BOOT

 

Tu as oublié d'éditer ton /etc/fstab tout simplement !

un petit chroot depuis le live cd et un nano /etc/fstab avec les bonnes valeurs devrait résoudre ce petit problème...

----------

## b_52globemaster

j'y vais :jap

----------

## b_52globemaster

j'ai fait

un chroot:

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo 

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

puis le chroot : 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

j'edite /etc/fstab:

/dev/hda1     /boot    ext2    noauto,noatime   1     2

/dev/hda2     none    swap    sw                     0     0

/dev/hda3      /          ext3     noatime             0     1

none            /proc    proc    defaults              0     0

none             /dev/shm    tmpfs    defaults      0       0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom  auto     noauto,user     0      0

merci toujours le meme message d'erreur  :Mad:  ?

----------

## b_52globemaster

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jpwalker

Tiens voici un extrait de mon fstab, si ça peux t'aider

```
@PC0009055 Setup $ cat /etc/fstab

/dev/hda7               /               ext3            noatime                 1 1

/dev/hda8               /home           ext3            defaults                1 2

/dev/hda5               /mnt/data       vfat            auto,user,exec,rw,uid=1000,gid=100      0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/jpwalker   vfat            noauto,user,exec,rw,uid=1000,gid=100    0 0

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            user,unhide,noauto,ro           0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom2     auto            user,unhide,noauto,ro           0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,umask=002        0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/cle        vfat            defaults,rw,exec,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Bonne chance   :Smile: 

----------

## b_52globemaster

 :Smile:   merci

----------

## sireyessire

sur la ligne de ton /boot ça devrait pas être 1 1 au lieu de 1 2 ?

----------

## b_52globemaster

sur le manuel d'installation, les valeurs par default sont 1 2       ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *b_52globemaster wrote:*   

> sur le manuel d'installation, les valeurs par default sont 1 2       ?

 

moi j'ai 1 1 et j'ai jamais changé ces valeurs

----------

## b_52globemaster

ok

----------

## Talosectos

ton disque c'est bien un ide (hda)   :Question: 

----------

## b_52globemaster

oui en effet

----------

## gerard27

Allo globemaster,

Voulez m'excuser pour pas parler votre langue tres bien.

Alors,j'ai eu la meme probleme et je suis tombe sur votre post en cherchant le forum pour "fsck.xfs."

Grace a la mention de fstab je trouvait la solution pour mon probleme

Vous devez changer votre fstab.D'origine ca contient :

/dev/ROOT .....................    xfs   noatime etcetera.

Quel est votre "filesystem"? Si ce n'est pas xfs il faut changer ca!!

Et /dev/ROOT remplacer par le vrais /dev.

J'ai fait e2fsck avec un autre Gentoo dans mon box et ca me donner: FILESYSTEM HAS BEEN MODIFIED.

Ca probablement veut dire que il'y'a encore des erreurs dans le disque dur!

Je vous souhait succes

Gerard

----------

## gerard27

I am sure you can read and understand this.

Explaining it in French is simply too difficult for me.

From the error text I can see that  /etc/fstab contains errors.

The original file contains something like this:

/dev/BOOT     /boot         ext2     noauto,noatime

/dev/ROOT     /                 xfs         noatime

These lines have to be changed:

do nano /etc/fstab

and then change /dev/ROOT to /dev/hdxx (for instance /dev/hda3,depending on the partition where "/" is mounted/installed)

Then change "xfs" to whatever filesystem you installed e.g.ext3 or Reiserfs.If you had chosen xfs this errormessage would not have appeared

Same for /dev/BOOT

Regards,

Gerard

----------

## Kathryl

Essaye de mettre les partitions en auto dans fstab de la facon suivante : 

```
/dev/hda1 /boot auto noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / auto noatime 0 1 
```

Il se pourrait que le type de partition soit pas la bonne

Verifie aussi que tes disque aient la bonne assignation une fois booté  :Smile: 

Elle pourrais etre differente sous un chroot (deja eu le cas oO)

----------

## cylgalad

As-tu bien émergé e2fsprogs ?

----------

## b_52globemaster

e2fsprogs 

c'est quoi  ca ; non je l'ai pas emerge(est il necessaire?)

----------

## cylgalad

Ce sont les programmes pour gérer l'ext2/ext3, surtout fsck.ext2 et fsck.ext3

----------

## b_52globemaster

je doit taper la commande emerge e2fsprogs apres avoir cree les systemes de fichiers?

----------

## cylgalad

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap9

section 9c

Mais normalement e2fsprogs devrait être déjà installé.

----------

## b_52globemaster

ok merci; je l'avait  :Embarassed:  par megarde pas vu .

----------

## moulux

bonjour,

je suis dans le meme cas, mais à un détail pret.

au boot, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:

/dev/hda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALY.

The filesystem size (according to the super block) is 1220932 blocks

The physical size of the device is 8024 blocks

Either the superblock or the partition is likely to be corrupt.

J'ai pas assé de place sur ma partition /dev/hda1 ???!!

voici un extrait de mon fichier fstab : 

```

/dev/hda1    /boot    ext2    noauto,noatime    1 1 

/dev/hda5    none     swap    sw                0 0 

/dev/hda6    /        ext3    noauto,noatime   0 1 

```

J'ai essayé d'autres options (defaults) comme indiqué dans la doc, mais ça n'y fait rien.

Ce que j'espere simplement, c'est ne pas avoir à tout reinstallé, pour la 25 eme fois(pour une fois que j'y suis arrivé LOL)

Merci de vos réposes (si il y'en à).

bonne continuation à tous, la suite au prochain épisode, LOL....Last edited by moulux on Mon Nov 01, 2004 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Encore une fois, pourquoi "1 2" ? Ca devrait etre "1 1" ...

Et les parentheses c'est toi qui les a ajoutees pour le poste?

----------

## moulux

Salut, merci pour cette réponse éclair !

je reboot, et en éffet il y avais une erreur dans la description de mon fichier fstab. 

Corrigé, c'est bien 1 1 pour /dev/hda1 et 0 1 pour dev hda6.

merci, a+

[edit]

42 eme reboot, toujours le meme message..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Mais tu es sur que le fstab est bien sauvegardé ? Comment sors tu du chroot ? Il faut bien démonter les partitions une à une.

----------

## moulux

Salut, 

en faite je suis carrément sous KDE...

ça pose un probleme ?! (lol?)

sinon, j'ai suivis la documentation fr sur le site.

a+

----------

## Trevoke

retire le "noauto" apres le "/" ... Ca aidera deja un peu.

Ensuite, reviens et dis-nous ce qui se passe..

----------

## moulux

Salut,

voila mon fichier fstab : 

```

/dev/hda1    /boot    ext2    noatime    1 1

/dev/hda5    none     swap    sw                0 0

/dev/hda6    /        ext3    noatime   0 1

```

J'ai essayé (auto) (default), mais toujours le meme message d'erreur..

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALY.
> 
> The filesystem size (according to the super block) is 1220932 blocks
> 
> The physical size of the device is 8024 blocks
> ...

 

Tu _as_ fait le e2fsck (puisque tu es en ext2)? Tu as repare les erreurs?

----------

## moulux

Salut,

j'ai fait la manipulation suivante :

```

e2fsck -p /dev/hda1

```

j'ai essayé comme ça et sans le -p

j'obtien le message suivant :

/dev/hda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.

Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes

Error reading block 32772 (invalid argument) while doing inode scan.

Ignore error <Y>? j'ai mis no

force rewrite <Y>? j'ai mis yes

 et a nouveau un autre message : error while scanning inodes (16096) : Can't read next inode.

e2fsck: aborted

Pour du cambouis, c'est du cambouis  :Smile: 

Plus serieusement, peut etre que j'ai oublié quelque chose ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Trevoke

e2fsck -p -f -y -v /dev/hda1

(automatic, force, yes to all, verbose)

----------

## moulux

désolé double post.....Last edited by moulux on Tue Nov 02, 2004 12:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

alors

e2fsck -y -f -v /dev/hda1

 :Smile: 

hmm pas de checkfs? Oui a mon avis t'en as besoin de celui-la..

voila:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/init.d/checkfs,v 1.42 2004/10/03 00:37:54 vapier Exp $

depend() {

   need checkroot modules

}

start() {

   local retval=0

   # Start software raid.

   # You need a properly configured /etc/raidtab for raidtools usage or a

   # properly configured /etc/mdadm.conf for mdadm usage. Devices in

   # /etc/mdadm.conf are initialized first, so any duplicate devices in

   # /etc/raidtab will not get initialized.

   if [ -z "${CDBOOT}" -a -f /proc/mdstat ]

   then

      local mdadm_devices=

      local raidtools_devices=

      # If /etc/mdadm.conf exists, grab all the RAID devices from it

      if [ -f /etc/mdadm.conf ]

      then

         mdadm_devices=$(awk '/^[[:space:]]*ARRAY/ { print $2 }' /etc/mdadm.conf)

      fi

      # If /etc/raidtab exists, grab all the RAID devices from it

      if [ -f /etc/raidtab ]

      then

         raidtools_devices=$(awk '/^[[:space:]]*raiddev/ { print $2 }' /etc/raidtab)

      fi

      ebegin "Starting up RAID devices: "

      local rc=0

      local retval=0

      for i in ${mdadm_devices}

      do

         local raiddev="${i##*/}"

         local raidstat="$(egrep "^${raiddev} : active" /proc/mdstat)"

         if [ -z "${raidstat}" ]

         then

            # First scan the /etc/fstab for the "noauto"-flag

            # for this device. If found, skip the initialization

            # for it to avoid dropping to a shell on errors.

            # If not, try raidstart...if that fails then

            # fall back to raidadd, raidrun.  If that

            # also fails, then we drop to a shell

            local retval=1

            local noauto="$(egrep "^${i}" /etc/fstab | grep -c 'noauto')"

            einfon "  Trying ${raiddev}..."

            raiddev=""

            

            if [ "${noauto}" -gt 0 ]

            then

               retval=0

               raiddev=" (skipped)"

            fi

            if [ "${retval}" -gt 0 -a -x /sbin/mdadm ]

            then

               /sbin/mdadm -As "${i}" &>/dev/null

               retval=$?

            fi

            echo "${raiddev}"

            

            if [ "${retval}" -gt 0 ]

            then

               rc=1

               eend ${retval}

            else

               ewend ${retval}

            fi

         fi

      done

      for i in ${raidtools_devices}

      do

         local raiddev="${i##*/}"

         local raidstat="$(egrep "^${raiddev} : active" /proc/mdstat)"

         

         if [ -z "${raidstat}" ]

         then

            # First scan the /etc/fstab for the "noauto"-flag

            # for this device. If found, skip the initialization

            # for it to avoid dropping to a shell on errors.

            # If not, try raidstart...if that fails then

            # fall back to raidadd, raidrun.  If that

            # also fails, then we drop to a shell

            local retval=1

            local noauto="$(egrep "^${i}" /etc/fstab | grep -c 'noauto')"

            einfon "  Trying ${raiddev}..."

            raiddev=""

            

            if [ "${noauto}" -gt 0 ]

            then

               retval=0

               raiddev=" (skipped)"

            fi

            if [ "${retval}" -gt 0 -a -x /sbin/raidstart ]

            then

               /sbin/raidstart "${i}"

               retval=$?

            fi

            if [ "${retval}" -gt 0 -a -x /sbin/raid0run ]

            then

               /sbin/raid0run "${i}"

               retval=$?

            fi

            if [ "${retval}" -gt 0 -a -x /sbin/raidadd -a -x /sbin/raidrun ]

            then

               /sbin/raidadd "${i}"

               /sbin/raidrun "${i}"

               retval=$?

            fi

            echo "${raiddev}"

            if [ "${retval}" -gt 0 ]

            then

               rc=1

               eend ${retval}

            else

               ewend ${retval}

            fi

         fi

      done

      # A non-zero return means there were problems.

      if [ "${rc}" -gt 0 ]

      then

         echo

         eerror "An error occurred during the RAID startup"

         eerror "Dropping you to a shell; the system will reboot"

         eerror "when you leave the shell."

         echo; echo

         /sbin/sulogin ${CONSOLE}

         einfo "Unmounting filesystems"

         /bin/mount -a -o remount,ro &>/dev/null

         einfo "Rebooting"

         /sbin/reboot -f

      fi

   fi

   #

   # EVMS2 summport for /usr, /var ....

   #

   if [ -z "${CDBOOT}" -a -f /sbin/evms_activate ]

   then

      ebegin "Activating EVMS2"

      evms_activate

      retval=$?   

      eend ${retval}

   fi

   # LVM support for /usr, /home, /opt ....

   # This should be done *before* checking local

   # volumes, or they never get checked.

   # NOTE: Add needed modules for LVM or RAID, etc

   #       to /etc/modules.autoload if needed

   if [ -z "${CDBOOT}" -a -x /sbin/vgscan ] && \

      [ -d /proc/lvm -o "$(grep device-mapper /proc/misc 2>/dev/null)" ]

   then

      ebegin "Setting up the Logical Volume Manager"

      #still echo stderr for debugging

      /sbin/vgscan >/dev/null

      if [ "$?" -eq 0 ] && [ -x /sbin/vgchange ] && \

         [ -f /etc/lvmtab -o -d /etc/lvm ]

      then

         /sbin/vgchange -a y >/dev/null

      fi

      eend $? "Failed to setup the LVM"

   fi

   dm-crypt-start

   if [ -f /fastboot -o -n "${CDBOOT}" ]

   then

      rm -f /fastboot

   else

      ebegin "Checking all filesystems"

      if [ -f /forcefsck ]

      then

         ewarn "A full fsck has been forced"

         fsck -C -R -A -a -f

         retval=$?

         rm -f /forcefsck

      else

         fsck -C -T -R -A -a

         retval=$?

      fi

      if [ "${retval}" -eq 0 ]

      then

         eend 0

      elif [ "${retval}" -ge 1 -a "${retval}" -le 3 ]

      then

         ewend 1 "Filesystem errors corrected."

         # Everything should be ok, so return a pass

         return 0

      else

         eend 2 "Fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed"

         /sbin/sulogin ${CONSOLE}

      fi

   fi

}

# Note: This function is exactly duplicated in localmount.  If you change it

# here, make sure to change it there also!

dm-crypt-start() {

   local cryptfs_status=0 

   local mountline mount swap options pre_mount post_mount source

   if [ -f /etc/conf.d/cryptfs ] && [ -x /bin/cryptsetup ]; then

      ebegin "Setting up dm-crypt mappings"

      while read mountline; do

         # skip comments and blank lines

         [[ ${mountline}\# == \#* ]] && continue

         # check for the start of a new mount/swap

         case ${mountline} in

            mount=*|swap=*)

               # If we have a mount queued up, then execute it

               dm-crypt-execute

               # Prepare for the next mount/swap by resetting variables

               unset mount swap options pre_mount post_mount source

               ;;

            options=*|pre_mount=*|post_mount=*|source=*)

               if [[ -z ${mount} && -z ${swap} ]]; then

                  ewarn "Ignoring setting outside mount/swap section: ${mountline}"

                  continue

               fi

               ;;

            *)

               ewarn "Skipping invalid line in /etc/conf.d/cryptfs: ${mountline}"

               ;;

         esac

         # Queue this setting for the next call to dm-crypt-execute

         eval "${mountline}"

      done < /etc/conf.d/cryptfs

      # If we have a mount queued up, then execute it

      dm-crypt-execute

      ewend ${cryptfs_status} "Failed to setup dm-crypt devices"

   fi

   return ${cryptfs_status}

}

# Setup mappings for an individual mount/swap

#

# Note: This relies on variables localized in dm-crypt-start.  This function

# is quite different from the function by the same name in localmount...

dm-crypt-execute() {

   local dev target

   if [[ -n ${mount} ]]; then

      target=${mount}

      : ${options:='-c aes -h sha1'}

   elif [[ -n ${swap} ]]; then

      target=${swap}

      : ${options:='-c aes -h sha1 -d /dev/urandom'}

      : ${pre_mount:='mkswap ${dev}'}

   else

      return

   fi

   if /bin/cryptsetup status ${target} | egrep -q '\<active:'; then

      einfo "dm-crypt mapping ${target} is already configured"

      return

   fi

   ebegin "dm-crypt map ${target}"

   /bin/cryptsetup ${options} create ${target} ${source} >/dev/console </dev/console

   eend $? "failure running cryptsetup"

   if [[ $? != 0 ]]; then

      cryptfs_status=1

   else

      if [[ -n ${pre_mount} ]]; then

         dev="/dev/mapper/${target}"

         ebegin "  Running pre_mount commands for ${target}"

         eval "${pre_mount}" > /dev/null

         ewend $? || cryptfs_status=1

      fi

   fi

}

# vim:ts=4
```

----------

## moulux

Salut,

merci pour le code.

je vien de voir avec nano et je dispose de la version 1.34 de ce code.

je continue dans la semoule ? ou je re-install le tout  ?

Pourtant j'arrive sous kde, mais je suis obligé de faire toujours la manip ctrl+D pour arrivé à l'amorçage de kdm, mais tout le reste est ok.

Le demarrage de kde (3.2.2) fonctionne tres bien.

Pensez-vous que cela puisse venir du faite que ma partition boot soit trop petite ? (32 Mo)

1 )  Que ma partition boot ne devrais pas etre ext2 ?

2 )  Mon disque dur est en fins de course ?

3 )  D'une erreur commise lors de l'installation ?

4)  Du faite que c'est un athlon-mp(xp) ???

je dispose de la version 2004.2.

Installation avec le manuel en français sur le site officiel. (stage 3)

A cause de kde (3.3.2) ?????!

merci pour votre aide, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas, c'est si bien expliqué dans la doc...

Merci de vos réponses.

P.S :

```

    e2fsck -y -f -v /dev/hda1 

```

me retourne toujours la même erreur ??!

je comprend plus rien...

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, alors tu rebootes, tu montes ton /boot, tu copies tout ton /boot sur un repertoire temporaire, tu demontes ton /boot, tu mke2fs /dev/hda1, tu remontes ton /boot, tu recopies tout sur /dev/hda1 ...

[EDIT : /dev/hda1 est bien ton /boot ?  :Smile: ) )

----------

## moulux

Bonsoir,

Merci pour votre aide, tout fonctionne correctement à présent.

a+

----------

## Trevoke

(resolu) dans le titre? Merci!

----------

## maXrez

c'est pas lui qui a ouvert le topic, il aura du mal   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je   :Arrow:  !

Desole, et pkill -9 reply

----------

